# Verschwendung 1x



## Akrueger100 (23 Okt. 2013)




----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2013)

Bis auf den letzten Satz kann man das Alles unterschreiben


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Bis auf den letzten Satz kann man das Alles unterschreiben




Stimmt


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Okt. 2013)

wieviele Tebartz sind jetzt eigentlich 1 Merkel??? .


----------



## blackFFM (24 Okt. 2013)

Schon doof, wenn man nicht mal richtig "Tebartz" schreibt...


----------



## CukeSpookem (24 Okt. 2013)

Wieviele Bischöfe passen in eine Drohne ?


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Okt. 2013)

Die katholische Kirche in Deutschland ist bestimmt froh das sie jetzt einen Sündenbock haben, der von den anderen Bistümern ablenkt!


----------

